# Caso Neymar: incredibile posizione della Uefa.



## admin (2 Agosto 2017)

Incredibile comunicato della Uefa sul caso Neymar, passato al PSG per 222 milioni di euro. Ecco il comunicato del massimo organo calcistico europeo:"Non abbiamo ricevuto alcuna lamentela su questo caso. Tutti i club in Europa devono rispettare il Financial Fair Play e devono dimostrare che loro non hanno perdite di più di 30 milioni di euro nell'arco di tre anni. La Uefa sicuramente guarderà attentamente i dettagli del trasferimento per assicurarsi che il PSG rispetti le regole. Il trasferimento di Neymar al PSG avrà effetto sulle finanze del club per molti anni, ma l'impatto di questa operazione non può essere giudicata a prirori. Il PSG potrebbe vendere alcuni giocatori per un importato importante ad esempio e rientrare. Potremo fare dei calcoli soltanto alla fine ed essere sicuri che abbiano rispettato le regole".


----------



## wfiesso (2 Agosto 2017)

Questi si sono presi mazzette colossali mi sa


----------



## Ivan lancini (2 Agosto 2017)

Togliete il fai play finanziario state rovinando il calcio


----------



## Cenzo (2 Agosto 2017)

Non capisco cosa ci sia di incredibile nel comunicato della uefa. Dicono cose corrette, non possono impedire il Psg di comprare qualcuno o di spendere 200 - 300 milioni, possono solo controllare i bilanci. Se non sono in regola ne pagheranno le conseguenze. 

Poi non capisco perché si accusa a priori il Psg di non rispettare il fpf perché spende 222 milioni per un giocatore mentre se il city ne spende 300 per 4 giocatori nessuno ne parla.


----------



## uolfetto (2 Agosto 2017)

non fa una piega quanto scritto dall'UEFA. molti sanno solo criticare a priori quando si parla di fpf. sono sicuro che se sgarrano le sanzioni ci saranno, sempre a posteriori dopo la giusta analisi ovviamente.


----------



## Underhill84 (2 Agosto 2017)

Beh alla fine dei conti è lo stesso ragionamento che stan facendo con noi eh.


----------



## neversayconte (2 Agosto 2017)

Cenzo ha scritto:


> Non capisco cosa ci sia di incredibile nel comunicato della uefa. Dicono cose corrette, non possono impedire il Psg di comprare qualcuno o di spendere 200 - 300 milioni, possono solo controllare i bilanci. Se non sono in regola ne pagheranno le conseguenze.
> 
> Poi non capisco perché si accusa a priori il Psg di non rispettare il fpf perché spende 222 milioni per un giocatore mentre se il city ne spende 300 per 4 giocatori nessuno ne parla.


Il fatto è che i bilanci vengono agghindati ad hoc e non saranno mai fuori norma.


----------



## Il Genio (2 Agosto 2017)

Parole sante, il problema è che tutti parlano di FPF ma il 95% non sa di cosa si parla.
All fine hanno speso meno di noi in questa sessione di mercato


----------



## napsab1 (2 Agosto 2017)

Cenzo ha scritto:


> Non capisco cosa ci sia di incredibile nel comunicato della uefa. Dicono cose corrette, non possono impedire il Psg di comprare qualcuno o di spendere 200 - 300 milioni, possono solo controllare i bilanci. Se non sono in regola ne pagheranno le conseguenze.
> 
> Poi non capisco perché si accusa a priori il Psg di non rispettare il fpf perché spende 222 milioni per un giocatore mentre se il city ne spende 300 per 4 giocatori nessuno ne parla.



Concordo pienamente.


----------



## Milanforever26 (2 Agosto 2017)

Monitoreranno e troveranno che il PSG ha pagato 40 milioni di commissioni al Papà e una 50ina a neymar come premio alla firma..

Dei soldi del cartellino non troveranno nulla..

Possono dire "Eh, ci hanno fregato..."? non possono


----------



## uolfetto (2 Agosto 2017)

il problema è che viene fatto un regolamento ma è difficile prevedere prima tutti i modi in cui penseranno di aggirarlo. ad esempio sulla questione delle sponsorizzazioni gonfiate è già stata messa una pezza nell'ultimo aggiornamento del fpf.


----------



## Jino (2 Agosto 2017)

Siamo onesti però, parliamo di 222 mln di euro che verranno immessi nel mondo calcio, questi soldi il Barca li farà girare a sua volta con acquisti, che generano acquisti e cosi via. 

Il fatto che tutti questi soldi arrivino nel mondo del calcio dalle tasche diciamo di un "privato" e non da utili di questo sport è un bene per tutti, la UEFA difficilmente darà contro a tutto questo ben di dio.

E ancora più sinceramente diciamolo, il Barca per quanto da un lato sia dispiaciuto si gode una cifra mostruosa...cosi come se la godrebbe la Juve se prende 120 per Dybala...su...


----------



## Crox93 (2 Agosto 2017)

Jino ha scritto:


> Siamo onesti però, parliamo di 222 mln di euro che verranno immessi nel mondo calcio, questi soldi il Barca li farà girare a sua volta con acquisti, che generano acquisti e cosi via.
> 
> Il fatto che tutti questi soldi arrivino nel mondo del calcio dalle tasche diciamo di un "privato" e non da utili di questo sport è un bene per tutti, la UEFA difficilmente darà contro a tutto questo ben di dio.
> 
> E ancora più sinceramente diciamolo, il Barca per quanto da un lato sia dispiaciuto si gode una cifra mostruosa...cosi come se la godrebbe la Juve se prende 120 per Dybala...su...



Non prenderanno mai Dybala a quella cifra
Quel pirla montato vale 60M al massimo


----------



## Jino (2 Agosto 2017)

Crox93 ha scritto:


> Non prenderanno mai Dybala a quella cifra
> Quel pirla montato vale 60M al massimo



Sopravvalutato anche secondo me. Ma non escluderei ci possano spendere 100 mln.


----------



## juventino (2 Agosto 2017)

Sono arrivato alla conslusione che dovrebbero escludere dalla Champions chi non spende e investe.


----------



## Mika (2 Agosto 2017)

Anche perchè i 222 Milioni non li mette il PSG ma il giocatore che si svincola pagandosi la clausola di recessione. I soldi il il giocatore le prende da una sponsorizzazione fatta da una società del Qatar di cui il proprietario del PSG e azionista e Presidenza.

Il PSG ci mette solo i 40M al preocuratore-padre dei Neymar. Quindi a bilancio solo i 40 milioni risulteranno di questo acquisto, non i 222 M.

Io non schifo la libertà del PSG di prendersi il giocatore ma il fatto che il PSG non sgancia un euro della clausola, questo mi fa schifo. Il FPF ha una falla enorme ed è stata aggirata in maniera subdola.

Domani arriva lo sceicco di turno che sponsorizza a 280M Messi che si paga la Clausola e va alla squadra X senza che la squadra X mette un euro a bilancio dell'acquisto ma solo la commissione al procuratore (che recupera in poco tempo tramite sponsorizzazioni e vendite magliette del fenomeno di turno).

Questo mi schifa.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (2 Agosto 2017)

uolfetto ha scritto:


> il problema è che viene fatto un regolamento ma è difficile prevedere prima tutti i modi in cui penseranno di aggirarlo. ad esempio sulla questione delle sponsorizzazioni gonfiate è già stata messa una pezza nell'ultimo aggiornamento del fpf.



spesso sono quelli senza competenza alcuna a parlare e a criticare tutto e tutti. Nella realtà nessun prodotto umano è privo di difetti, nei prodotti informatici, ad esempio, è frequente la presenza di bug che vengono prontamente corretti con delle patch. Nel caso del fpf ritengo che all'epoca era difficile prevedere uno scenario simile, una società di calcio di proprietà di uno stato che a breve organizzerà i mondiali è una situazione fuori dal normale.


----------



## Lineker10 (2 Agosto 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Incredibile comunicato della Uefa sul caso Neymar, passato al PSG per 222 milioni di euro. Ecco il comunicato del massimo organo calcistico europeo:"Non abbiamo ricevuto alcuna lamentela su questo caso. Tutti i club in Europa devono rispettare il Financial Fair Play e devono dimostrare che loro non hanno perdite di più di 30 milioni di euro nell'arco di tre anni. La Uefa sicuramente guarderà attentamente i dettagli del trasferimento per assicurarsi che il PSG rispetti le regole. Il trasferimento di Neymar al PSG avrà effetto sulle finanze del club per molti anni, ma l'impatto di questa operazione non può essere giudicata a prirori. Il PSG potrebbe vendere alcuni giocatori per un importato importante ad esempio e rientrare. Potremo fare dei calcoli soltanto alla fine ed essere sicuri che abbiano rispettato le regole".



Posizione corretta e normale. Il FpF sarà violato solo a consuntivo, fino ad allora c'è poco da dire.
Poi è l'ora di finirla di essere ipocriti: Sono 220 milioni che da casse private (diciamo così visto che vengono dal ministero del Qatar ) che entrano nel mondo del calcio. Si arricchiscono tutti, inutile fare le suorine.

Per il Barça e la Liga sono francamente anche contento, vista l'arroganza con cui in questi anni hanno imposto la loro egemonia economica e tecnica.
Della serie, bisogna sempre restare umili e gentili perché può sempre spuntare qualcuno più forte e cattivo di te


----------



## Lineker10 (2 Agosto 2017)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Monitoreranno e troveranno che il PSG ha pagato 40 milioni di commissioni al Papà e una 50ina a neymar come premio alla firma..
> 
> Dei soldi del cartellino non troveranno nulla..
> 
> Possono dire "Eh, ci hanno fregato..."? non possono



Non proprio. Il coinvolgimento di terze parti è vietato dalla fifa da due anni.
Il cartellino dovrà risultare a bilancio. Vedremo come sarà coperto dai ricavi.


----------



## Lineker10 (2 Agosto 2017)

Mika ha scritto:


> Anche perchè i 222 Milioni non li mette il PSG ma il giocatore che si svincola pagandosi la clausola di recessione. I soldi il il giocatore le prende da una sponsorizzazione fatta da una società del Qatar di cui il proprietario del PSG e azionista e Presidenza.
> 
> Il PSG ci mette solo i 40M al preocuratore-padre dei Neymar. Quindi a bilancio solo i 40 milioni risulteranno di questo acquisto, non i 222 M.
> 
> ...



Non possono impostare una cosa del genere perchè vietato da precise norme fifa sulle terze parti e sui fondi.
Comunque vedremo cosa si inventeranno a bilancio. Sicuramente non sono degli sprovveduti al PSG e avranno ben calcolato le proprie mosse.


----------



## Milanforever26 (2 Agosto 2017)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Non proprio. Il coinvolgimento di terze parti è vietato dalla fifa da due anni.
> Il cartellino dovrà risultare a bilancio. Vedremo come sarà coperto dai ricavi.



Quali terze parti? Neymar risulterà preso dal mercato dei giocatori svincolati a cui aderirà liberandosi dal contratto col Barca pagando di tasca sua la clausola...


----------



## Lineker10 (2 Agosto 2017)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Quali terze parti? Neymar risulterà preso dal mercato dei giocatori svincolati a cui aderirà liberandosi dal contratto col Barca pagando di tasca sua la clausola...



No, verrebbe squalificato il giocatore perchè una terza parte (in questo caso il QSI) non può acquistare un giocatore pagandone la clausola rescissoria, nemmeno indirettamente.

Naturalmente parliamo di regole al limite e interpretazioni.


----------



## Djici (2 Agosto 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Incredibile comunicato della Uefa sul caso Neymar, passato al PSG per 222 milioni di euro. Ecco il comunicato del massimo organo calcistico europeo:"Non abbiamo ricevuto alcuna lamentela su questo caso. Tutti i club in Europa devono rispettare il Financial Fair Play e devono dimostrare che loro non hanno perdite di più di 30 milioni di euro nell'arco di tre anni. La Uefa sicuramente guarderà attentamente i dettagli del trasferimento per assicurarsi che il PSG rispetti le regole. Il trasferimento di Neymar al PSG avrà effetto sulle finanze del club per molti anni, ma l'impatto di questa operazione non può essere giudicata a prirori. Il PSG potrebbe vendere alcuni giocatori per un importato importante ad esempio e rientrare. Potremo fare dei calcoli soltanto alla fine ed essere sicuri che abbiano rispettato le regole".



Non c'è niente di scandaloso o di incredibile in questo comunicato.
Non si può dire che hanno sbagliato PER ORA.
Magari poi cedono Cavani Di Maria Verratti Thiago Marquinhos e finiscono addirittura con utili a bilancio.
Ovviamente non ci credo minimamente ma non si può gridare al reato se prima non è tutto concluso. Aspettiamo il 1 settembre.


----------



## Milanforever26 (2 Agosto 2017)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> No, verrebbe squalificato il giocatore perchè una terza parte (in questo caso il QSI) non può acquistare un giocatore pagandone la clausola rescissoria, nemmeno indirettamente.
> 
> Naturalmente parliamo di regole al limite e interpretazioni.



Scusa, ma qui nessuno compra nessuno..lascia stare l'ovvietà dei fatti..nel concreto Neymar coi SUOI soldi si compra il cartellino..stop.
è tutto legalissimo

Ma secondo te sono scemi a Parigi che orchestrano una roba da 300 milioni e non hanno interpellato i migliori fiscalisti/avvocati?
Sarà da almeno due mesi che ci lavorano..

L'UEFA potra solo prendere e portare a casa e riscrivere per l'ennesima volta i regolamenti..ma qui davvero non esiste vincolo possibile, neymar lavoratore è libero di comprare il suo cartellino..non si potrà mai impedirglielo..


----------



## Lineker10 (2 Agosto 2017)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Scusa, ma qui nessuno compra nessuno..lascia stare l'ovvietà dei fatti..nel concreto Neymar coi SUOI soldi si compra il cartellino..stop.
> è tutto legalissimo
> 
> Ma secondo te sono scemi a Parigi che orchestrano una roba da 300 milioni e non hanno interpellato i migliori fiscalisti/avvocati?
> ...



Vedremo. In questo caso interverrà la FIFA e puoi stare sicuro che se cercheranno di farla così sporca, sfidando apertamente le regole, finiranno per essere sanzionati e squalificati.
Secondo me, proprio perchè al PSG non sono degli sprovveduti, avranno pensato ad un modo molto più fine e elaborato di aggirare le regole.
Che poi a dirla tutta, nel caso acquistino il cartellino per 220 milioni e facciano per esempio una sponsorizzazione per la stessa cifra, rischierebbero sanzioni solo in base al FPF. Se invece facessero quello che dici tu, rischierebbero una sanzione dalla FIFA con squalifica da tutte le competizioni, inclusa la Ligue 1 (almeno questo secondo il regolamento sulle terze parti).
Però come ti ho scritto siamo al limite delle regole per cui vedremo cosa si inventeranno. Magari cedono due giocatori e incassano 200 milioni, semplicemente


----------



## 666psycho (2 Agosto 2017)

Cenzo ha scritto:


> Non capisco cosa ci sia di incredibile nel comunicato della uefa. Dicono cose corrette, non possono impedire il Psg di comprare qualcuno o di spendere 200 - 300 milioni, possono solo controllare i bilanci. Se non sono in regola ne pagheranno le conseguenze.
> 
> *Poi non capisco perché si accusa a priori il Psg di non rispettare il fpf perché spende 222 milioni per un giocatore mentre se il city ne spende 300 per 4 giocatori nessuno ne parla.*



si però spendere 200 mil per un solo giocatore non è la stessa cosa.. Poi penso che bisogna anche guardare le modalità dell'acquisto.


----------



## Milanforever26 (2 Agosto 2017)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Vedremo. In questo caso interverrà la FIFA e puoi stare sicuro che se cercheranno di farla così sporca, sfidando apertamente le regole, finiranno per essere sanzionati e squalificati.
> Secondo me, proprio perchè al PSG non sono degli sprovveduti, avranno pensato ad un modo molto più fine e elaborato di aggirare le regole.
> Che poi a dirla tutta, nel caso acquistino il cartellino per 220 milioni e facciano per esempio una sponsorizzazione per la stessa cifra, rischierebbero sanzioni solo in base al FPF. Se invece facessero quello che dici tu, rischierebbero una sanzione dalla FIFA con squalifica da tutte le competizioni, inclusa la Ligue 1 (almeno questo secondo il regolamento sulle terze parti).
> Però come ti ho scritto siamo al limite delle regole per cui vedremo cosa si inventeranno. Magari cedono due giocatori e incassano 200 milioni, semplicemente



Mah..quel giochetto ormai lo hanno riportato tutti..inoltre il PSG per ora TACE mentre il padre di Neymar ha detto esplicitamente che la clausola sarà pagata entro venerdì..
Direi che ci sono pochi dubbi, il giocatore si compra il cartellino da solo, cosa assolutamente legale e non capisco perché ti ostini a tirare in ballo le terze parti che sono operazioni diversissime che nessuno fa più..un conto era un fondo che comprava un cartellino, tipo la doyen..un altro è che uno da dei soldi per motivi slegati al contratto e poi io con i MIEI soldi faccio quello che mi pare..

Neymar viene pagato per fare l'ambasciatore dei mondiali 2022..cosa centra col suo passaggio al PSG?


----------



## uolfetto (2 Agosto 2017)

sfruttando questo caso io sinceramente vorrei che FIFA e UEFA intervenissero proprio in generale sul meccanismo della clausola di rescissione


----------



## Mika (2 Agosto 2017)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Non possono impostare una cosa del genere perchè vietato da precise norme fifa sulle terze parti e sui fondi.
> Comunque vedremo cosa si inventeranno a bilancio. Sicuramente non sono degli sprovveduti al PSG e avranno ben calcolato le proprie mosse.



Invece possono perché il giocatore di regolamento p*uò pagarsi la sua clausola di recessione* e nessuna regolamento vieta ad un giocatore di firmare un contratto di sponsorizzazione con chicchessia in quanto è cosa privata del giocatore.


----------



## Mr. Canà (2 Agosto 2017)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Mah..quel giochetto ormai lo hanno riportato tutti..inoltre il PSG per ora TACE mentre il padre di Neymar ha detto esplicitamente che la clausola sarà pagata entro venerdì..
> Direi che ci sono pochi dubbi, il giocatore si compra il cartellino da solo, cosa assolutamente legale e non capisco perché ti ostini a tirare in ballo le terze parti che sono operazioni diversissime che nessuno fa più..un conto era un fondo che comprava un cartellino, tipo la doyen..un altro è che uno da dei soldi per motivi slegati al contratto e poi io con i MIEI soldi faccio quello che mi pare..
> 
> Neymar viene pagato per fare l'ambasciatore dei mondiali 2022..cosa centra col suo passaggio al PSG?



Il padre di Neymar nella sua intervista ha comunque detto che sarà il PSG a pagare la clausola a onor del vero.


----------



## Crox93 (2 Agosto 2017)

Jino ha scritto:


> Sopravvalutato anche secondo me. Ma non escluderei ci possano spendere 100 mln.



Sarebbe folle


----------



## Heaven (2 Agosto 2017)

Per me sono stati dei geni. Modo perfetto per raggiare il FPF

Neymar è libero di pagarsi la clausola e trasferirsi al PSG.


----------



## Torros (2 Agosto 2017)

mah di incredibile non c'è nulla.
E' tutto da vedere che il Psg ha aggirato l'Fpf mentre è certo che il Psg fattura 500m come il City di cui 100 vengono dal Qatar.
Se il City e il Milan possono spendere 200 milioni e più per un paio di buoni giocatori dove sta scritto che il Psg non possa farlo per uno? 
Il Milan che poi fattura la meta del Psg. 
Senza considerare che il psg può vendere un paio di panchinari ed esuberi e già ci fa 100 milioni, senza considerare l'aumento di fatturato che porta Neymar. 
L'Uefa è scritto chiaro su tondo guarda i conti a marzo e sanziona perdite oltre i 30 milioni in 3 anni.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (3 Agosto 2017)

A me sinceramente della moralità di questa operazione frega meno di zero. E mi interessa ancora meno la posizione di vittimismo del Porcellona. Hanno fatto per anni quello che volevano le spagnole, senza rispetto per i club che avevano investito tempo e risorse per la crescita dei giocatori, andandoli a scippare senza scrupoli, finanziati dalle banche spagnole. Ora è giusto che paghino dazio e spero che i prossimi che gli prenderanno un giocatore di livello siano i nostri dirigenti. Io vorrei Messi.


----------



## Milanforever26 (3 Agosto 2017)

Mr. Canà ha scritto:


> Il padre di Neymar nella sua intervista ha comunque detto che sarà il PSG a pagare la clausola a onor del vero.



Vedremo..se pagano loro allora faranno altre operazioni


----------

